# I need a little help reading my lab results please.



## Zipdee (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am a 44 year old female. I had my own lab results ran including my thyroid labs. I spend most of my life freezing to death, my Dh says I am part reptile. Even though I am very active, running and weight lifting, I've picked up some unwanted pounds that calorie deficit doesn't touch. I'd sincerely appreciate some help with my labs.

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S 
T4,Free(Direct) 1.11 ... 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

TSH 1.930 ... 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 8... 0-34 IU/mL

Antithyroglobulin Ab 
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20 ... 0-40 IU/mL

Triiodothyronine,Free 
Triiodothyronine,Free 2.5 ... 2.0-4.4 pg/mL


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Both your Free T4 and your Free T3 are on the lower end of the ranges and most of us feel best when they are in the upper half of the range. The midpoint of your FT4 range is 1.295 and you are under it at 1.11, and the midpoint of your FT3 is 3.2 and you aren't even close at 2.5. Being low in both of those can cause the symptoms you describe and you might do well with a small starting dose of thyroid replacement meds (like 25mcg of Synthroid) to see if it helps. Are you considering seeing a doctor to address things?


----------



## Zipdee (Jan 22, 2014)

jenny v said:


> Both your Free T4 and your Free T3 are on the lower end of the ranges and most of us feel best when they are in the upper half of the range. The midpoint of your FT4 range is 1.295 and you are under it at 1.11, and the midpoint of your FT3 is 3.2 and you aren't even close at 2.5. Being low in both of those can cause the symptoms you describe and you might do well with a small starting dose of thyroid replacement meds (like 25mcg of Synthroid) to see if it helps. Are you considering seeing a doctor to address things?


Hi Jenny,

Thanks so much for the help. I have a few other symptoms of hypo unfortunately, like fatigue, very dry skin, ect .. it seems to be getting worse as I age. I would like to go in and get these issues addressed, I've read a lot of horror stories of providers blowing off their patients symptoms. Does anyone know of a web site that provides a list of good doctors?

I am also in the central part of NC if anyone has someone to reference in the state that would be great.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My suggestion to you - make a big deal about your symptoms. Many doctors would refuse to supplement due to your being "in range", insist they give you a prescription for some replacement meds to at least try and see if your symptoms improve.

I agree with JennyV that a small dose of levothyroxine is in order - I am just trying to prepare you for the likely response by a doctor and do not want you to get discouraged. Unfortunately for many of us it takes several doctor visits to find one willing to treat.

You may try looking for a DO rather than MD.


----------



## Zipdee (Jan 22, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> My suggestion to you - make a big deal about your symptoms. Many doctors would refuse to supplement due to your being "in range", insist they give you a prescription for some replacement meds to at least try and see if your symptoms improve.
> 
> I agree with JennyV that a small dose of levothyroxine is in order - I am just trying to prepare you for the likely response by a doctor and do not want you to get discouraged. Unfortunately for many of us it takes several doctor visits to find one willing to treat.
> 
> You may try looking for a DO rather than MD.


Thanks so the suggestions Lovlkn! I guess nothing ventured, nothing gained. I will make an appointment and bring my labs in, hopefully with my symptoms the doc will be responsive. If not I'll start looking into finding a DO. I would love to be warm again, feel better, more energetic. I'd also love to drop a few pounds. I work out quite hard, not being able to see the total results is super frustrating.


----------

